# Impossible de télécharger Xcode !



## Tb_Cap (24 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, 
Voilà une question qui va paraître bête. Je vous expose mon problème, qui finalement, me bloque réellement. 

Depuis quelques jours, une nouvelle lubie m'a poussé à m'intéresser à la programmation. Oh, je n'y connais pas grand chose, et en fait, j'ai simplement commencé à lire et suivre quelques tuto sur le net. Après quelques recherches, je me suis décidé à essayer d'apprendre le langage C. 
Motivé tout plein, je me doutais bien que je serais tôt ou tard désillusionné. C'est arrivé bien plus tôt que je l'imaginais: au moment de télécharger un IDE en fait. 

Comme l'a expliqué le tuto que je lis, j'ai inscris mon compte mobileme sur le Mac Dev Center, pour ensuite dl Xcode (Je n'ai plus mon CD d'installation de SL sous la main...) 
Et le problème est là: *Je ne parviens pas à télécharger Xcode!! *

ici: https://developer.apple.com/mac/ je clique sur _log in_ et une fois identifié, je clique sur _Download Xcode 3.2.2 and iPhone SDK 3.2 for Snow Leopard_ ce qui devrait logiquement lancer le téléchargement. Et pourtant, ce dernier clic m'envoie sur cette page: https://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html comme un vulgaire invité! 

Du coup je re-clique sur _Mac Dev Center_ je re-clique sur _Download Xcode 3.2.2 and iPhone SDK 3.2 for Snow Leopard_ et je suis renvoyé sur https://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html indéfiniment........ Comme un cercle quoi. 

Je ne vois pas d'où peut venir le problème, surtout que j'ai convenablement suivi toutes les instructions, et que je semble être le seul à avoir ce problème... 

Quelqu'un a t-il une solution? Un conseil? Une façon alternative de télécharger Xcode (mais ce serait dommage si je ne pouvais pas accéder à tous les outils promis par apple...)

J'espère m'être bien exprimé en tout cas. Bonne journée et merci d'avance pour vos éventuelles réponses...


----------



## Diablovic (24 Mai 2010)

sur la page: https://developer.apple.com/mac/
juste en dessous de la recherche dans laquelle est marqué par défaut "Search Mac Reference Library"
il y a un lien nommé "XCode 3.2.2 and iPhone SDK 3.2" qui me lance le téléchargement directement. Il est visible que quand on est logué.
Je ne vois le lien "_Download Xcode 3.2.2 and iPhone SDK 3.2 for Snow Leopard"_ que quand je ne suis pas logué.

Sinon tu peux passer par le site http://connect.apple.com pour avoir tous les téléchargements pour développeurs.

Tu peux essayer avec un autre navigateur.  Ou peut-être que les préférences de ton navigateur empêchent une bonne navigation (refus des cookies peut-être  par exemple)


----------



## Tb_Cap (24 Mai 2010)

Merci d'avoir répondu si vite! 
J'ai réussi à télécharger Xcode en passant par http://connect.apple.com comme tu me l'as préconisé... Enfin, le téléchargement est lancé quoi 

Etrangement, sur la page du Mac Dev Center, loggé ou pas, je ne vois toujours que _Download Xcode 3.2.2 and iPhone SDK 3.2 for Snow Leopard_... Bizarre. 

M'enfin le problème est réglé. Merci beaucoup et bonne journée à toi!


----------

